# [DESKTOP] Hacer bontito el escritorio.

## dickinson

Hola, buscando temas de escritorio para GNOME, encontré el siguiente http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=13548 Me gustaría saber cómo poner la barra horizontal de abajo con esos iconos, y la barra horizontal superior. Lo que es el aspecto, siguiendo los pasos de configuración del tema, funciona.

Gracias.

----------

## ekz

Esa barra debe ser kxdocker..está en portage (si es, depende de kde) 

Lo de la barra de arriba, es un applet que creó un tipo usando una versión parchada de GTK+

Debes setear el overlay xeffects con layman

luego emerger la version de GTK+ 2.10.9 o superior desde ese overlay, con la use macmenu activada, con eso estarías listo para agregar el applet al panel superior

Ya que agregaste ese overlay puedes probar avant-window-navigator en vez de kxdocker

SAludos!

----------

## dickinson

A ver, no estoy entendiendo mucho. Yo sólo me he bajado ese tema de escritorio de gnome-look. Lo único que he conseguido es cambiar el aspecto de las ventanas, y de algunos iconos. Como bien decía, a partir de aquí, me gustaría completar la apariencia con esas barras.

Me dices que agregué un overlay, ¿qué es un overlay?. Estando en GNOME, ¿cómo podría conseguir esa apariencia?.

Muchas gracias.

----------

## sefirotsama

Para empezar emerge la barra kxdocker para la parte inferior de ese screenshot.

Puedes también usar otras como ksmoothdock o kiba-dock (la ultima no la he encontrado en portage pero la probe una vez y es super molona).

No tiene ningún misterio el tema cuando coges el truquillo... pero hay veces que se hace incomodo para trabajar como lo que pasa con beryl...

Yo al final he optado por algo más clasico pero personalizado y voy más comodo.

----------

## Noss

Y no existe alguna de estas barras para gnome?

un saludo

----------

## ekz

 *Noss wrote:*   

> Y no existe alguna de estas barras para gnome?
> 
> un saludo

 

Yo he probado todas las que están disponibles para gnome: 

avant-window-navigator: te provee con una barra con lanzadores y lista de ventanas (solo con iconos, el titulo aparece al dejar el cursor encima), no usa casi ningun recurso. Por el momento no tiene zoom parabolico (sí, ese efecto del dock de OSX).

cairo-dock: este proyecto esta siendo remplazado por udock, consta de una barra de lanzadores y zoom parabólico, se gasta sus recursos mientras vas de lado a lado.. No está en ningun overlay, por lo queda instalar a mano.

kiba-dock: "la barra del eye-candy", bueno no se puede explicar con palabras, mejor ver algun video en youtube, lo malo es que usa tantos recursos que la terminas dejando con efectos bastabtes simples..

 *dickinson wrote:*   

> A ver, no estoy entendiendo mucho. Yo sólo me he bajado ese tema de escritorio de gnome-look. Lo único que he conseguido es cambiar el aspecto de las ventanas, y de algunos iconos. Como bien decía, a partir de aquí, me gustaría completar la apariencia con esas barras.
> 
> Me dices que agregué un overlay, ¿qué es un overlay?. Estando en GNOME, ¿cómo podría conseguir esa apariencia?.
> 
> Muchas gracias.

 

para instalar alguna de esas barras, solo la emerges del arbol de portage si quieres alguna de KDE... las 2 disponibles para Gnome se encuentran en el overlay de xeffects, una rama de terceras personas que mantienen todo lo relacionado a eye-candy en gentoo. Para disponer de estos paquetes extras debes  instalar ese overlay , luego podras emergerlos como siempre..

Lo de la barra superior de menús, es tan solo un applet..que tambien viene junto a ese overlay

```
[I] gnome-extra/gnome-macmenu-applet [1]

     Available versions:  1.0.14

     Installed:           1.0.14

     Homepage:            http://aquila.deus.googlepages.com

     Description:         Gnome Macmenu Applet

```

si lo intentas emerger te dira que GTK debe ser recompliado con la use macmenu  activada.. y los únicos paquetes de GTK que soportan esa use, son los de ese overlay...

Osea, en resumen

1. Instalar el overlay

2. Desenmascarar e instalar la barra que quieras usar

3. echo  "x11-libs/gtk+ macmenu" >> /etc/portage/package.use

4. emerge -av =x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.9   (esa versión estable o alguna superior.. ojo que se instale la del overlay y que aparezca la use activada..esto no me rompió ninguna librería, así que es seguro hacerlo)

5. emerge gnome-extra/gnome-macmenu-applet  (despues de desenmascar)

6. listo, solo reinicias las X y vas al panel de gnome - > añadir applet -> macmenu

Lo que hace macmenu es remover todas las barras de menus de las aplicaciones GTK+ y las posiciona arriba

Tendrás suficiente espacio en la barra superior si usas avant-window-navigator

Screenshot de ejemplo

SAludos

----------

## dickinson

Hola, pues voy siguiendo el tutorial. Todo va bien hasta el punto que soy incapaz de desenmascarar los paquetes, en concreto el gnome-extra/kiba-dock.

Lo he insertado en el fichero /etc/portage/package.unmask, pero nada de nada. No sé como se desenmascara.

----------

## ekz

Bueno, revisando veo que el ebuild no tiene keywords.. 

```
 nano /usr/local/layman/xeffects/gnome-extra/kiba-dock/kiba-dock-9999.ebuild
```

Hay que editar el ebuild.. mala practica pero no queda otra, en la parte KEYWORDS="" le agregas tu arquitectura, por ejemplo KEYWORDS="amd64"

Luego le avisas que lo has modificado, que no es que el ebuild este corrupto..

```
ebuild /usr/local/layman/xeffects/gnome-extra/kiba-dock/kiba-dock-9999.ebuild manifest
```

Para gnome-extra/kiba-plugins veo la misma pega..pero con eso estarías listo

SAludos

----------

## dickinson

Ok, al final añadiendo =gnome-extra/kiba-dock-9999 ** y sucesivos paquetes en /etc/portage/package.unmask, todo listo.

----------

## dickinson

Hola, instalando gnome-extra/kiba-plugins-9999 me arroja el siguiente error:

checking for KIBA_DOCK... configure: error: Package requirements (kiba-dock >= 0.1) were not met:

Package xcomposite was not found in the pkg-config search path.

Perhaps you should add the directory containing `xcomposite.pc'

to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable

Package 'xcomposite', required by 'kiba-dock', not found

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you

installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively, you may set the environment variables KIBA_DOCK_CFLAGS

and KIBA_DOCK_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.

See the pkg-config man page for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/kiba-plugins-9999/work/kibaplugins/config.log

!!! ERROR: gnome-extra/kiba-plugins-9999 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3734:   Called src_compile

  kiba-plugins-9999.ebuild, line 33:   Called gnome2_src_compile

  gnome2.eclass, line 70:   Called gnome2_src_configure

  gnome2.eclass, line 66:   Called econf '--disable-glitz' '--disable-svg'

  ebuild.sh, line 577:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/kiba-plugins-9999/temp/build.log'.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/layman/xeffects'

Parece que no se ha encontrado el paquete kiba-dock>=0.1. Pero al emerger kiba-dock, antes de instalar este paquete, ya se instaló la versión 9999 de kiba-dock.

¿Cómo lo puedo solucionar?. Gracias.

----------

## ekz

```
Package 'xcomposite', required by 'kiba-dock', not found 
```

Un googleo rápido y en los foros de kiba-dock, leo que es porque falta el paquete   x11-libs/libXcomposite 

El paquete x11-proto/compositeproto no se si tenga que ver.. pero pruebas si persiste el error  :Very Happy: 

SAludos

----------

## dickinson

Bueno, ya he instalado con éxito el kiba-dock y el macmenu. He añadido macmenu al panel, y sólo aparece escrito GNOME. Ahora no sé como hacerle funcionar, jeje.

Saludos.

----------

## dickinson

Bueno, ahora ¿cómo inserto las barritas?. Gracias.

----------

## ekz

Bueno, luego de añadir el applet al panel, no queda nada mas que hacer, si abres nautilus, su barra de menús debería aparecer arriba en el panel en vez de en su misma ventana, lo mismo para GIMP, Gedit, etc..

Si no los muestra, quizás es porque no tiene el suficiente espacio.. prueba a quitar el applet de lista de ventanas (o en sus opciones disminuir su tamaño)

SAludos

----------

## dickinson

Ok, ¿y la barrita inferior?.

----------

## ekz

Ejecutando kiba-dock ?

SAludos

----------

## dickinson

Bueno, unas últimas cosas. Sobre macmenu, cuando lo añado a un panel, aparece la palabra GNOME escrita. ¿Hay alguna forma de susituirlo por algún icono?.

Sobre kiba-dock, ya lo ejecuté. Se me parte la pantalla en su zona inferior, y los iconos de la barra parpadean. No queda estable. ¿Puede ser algún problema de configuración de la tarjeta gráfica?.

Saludos.

----------

## ekz

No se puede, solo se puede quitar la etiqueta.. le haces click derecho y ahi está la opción.. lo de kiba, prueba otro tamaño para sus iconos, al parecer es un problema que tiene que ver con los tamaños 128x128 64x64 etc. (no solo de kiba, debe ser de alguna librería)

Saludos

----------

